# Sealing the ends of billets



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

We got a couple billets about 18+ inches long, of *probably* oak, and maybe 12" diameter. We want to preserve them for milling later (the tree was relatively sentimental, so we'd like to craft something from it later).

We didn't get them until a couple weeks after they'd been cut, and laying on the ground. The end of the billet that was laying against the ground looks freshly cut, but the end that was sticking up in the air is already showing checks and cracks...none major, but they're there.

Should I use a chainsaw to cut some of the dried/checked end off first before painting it, or will it not matter as far as bad checking goes? Or should I just paint it as-is and it won't matter?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You deffinitly need to cut the ends off. Even the end that isnt cracked. If you dont the cracks and checks that are there or maybe are just forming will keep cracking even though its sealed. Inmy opinion if you arent going to cut of the cracked end, you might as well not seal it. It might help a little but it will still crack.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I got a few loads of free maple logs for firewood and picked out a few logs to save for turning and I'm looking around for the best way to dry it. I tried drying blocks of cherry and soft maple but they cracked a little. I guess it will never be perfect


----------

